# Meet Cherry!



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

We've had Cherry for almost 2 months, and so far the only picture that is on the internet is my signature(and probably her shelter picture somewhere, which i don't even think was her!). So here she is!

Still in hiding:
http://i53.tinypic.com/zkn1fl.png

Sticking out from under my bed:
http://i52.tinypic.com/2q2e7lx.png

Watching the dog from the stairs:
http://i55.tinypic.com/n6qg5f.png

"No more pictures!"
http://i54.tinypic.com/okbi2x.png

Jump and twist!
http://i55.tinypic.com/1y389h.png

Signature picture:
http://i54.tinypic.com/ab2qgz.png

"I see you!"
http://i56.tinypic.com/a42ckk.png


Sorry for drowning you guys with pictures.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She's beautiful. I like her shocked expression.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I enjoyed your pictures! She's adorable and she looks like she's very inquisitive.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She's so cute! She has such expressive eyes.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I think that she is very pretty! She looks like quite the character, I bet there is never a dull moment with her


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> She's so cute! She has such expressive eyes.


They're always wide open, she rarely blinks. XD

Thanks everyone! When the weather gets nicer and I have better lighting, I'll take more of her.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, Cherry is such a cutie! What bright eyes and lively expression she has. Where did you get her?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

October said:


> Awww, Cherry is such a cutie! What bright eyes and lively expression she has. Where did you get her?


She's from a local cat shelter. Her and her siblings were brought in as kittens.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in love!! She's soooooo pretty.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Aw, she's adorable!!!! Her super curious facial expression reminds me of my black and white kitty, Spencer.  

How old is Cherry?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

She is approximately 8 months old. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww she reminds me a little of my Oreo, I love black and white kitties!!!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's very cute!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's a cutie! =D Where did you get her?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> She's a cutie! =D Where did you get her?


From a local cat shelter. :3

Thanks everyone!


----------



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww Cherry is so cute!


----------

